# URGENT Help Habitation door lock



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Whilst on our trip to Ireland last week we discovered that you couldn't open the habitation door from the inside but you could from the outside and worst of all you couldn't lock it at all. couldn't get it looked at in Ireland as we were there for my Mothers 80th Birthday and the weather went from Gale Force to Snow and advice not to drive if not necessary. Any ideas where we could take it or do you think OH can look at it himself. We have a CI Riviera 181G. 

Thanks 

Sonja


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Bumping up as really need some help on this. Any ideas.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

don't know if this will be of any help but i use graphite dry lubricant on my locks, keeps the tumblers in the lock from sticking. Sorry if this is of no help


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Bauldy. It looks like OH will dismantle it and see if he can get it working again. The problem will be if he cant. Have looked on the internet for a replacement and cant seem to find one. I will invest in some of the lubricant - can you tell me where i get it or should I just google it.


Sonja


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Do not use WD40 or any oily based lubricant for locks. 
It just attracts dust and eventually gunges up worse.

Use IPA isopropyl alcohol spray to clean said gunge out first.

Then use either graphite spray or Dry Film Lubricant (minced up PTFE) to keep it sweet.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> Whilst on our trip to Ireland last week we discovered that you couldn't open the habitation door from the inside but you could from the outside and worst of all you couldn't lock it at all. couldn't get it looked at in Ireland as we were there for my Mothers 80th Birthday and the weather went from Gale Force to Snow and advice not to drive if not necessary. Any ideas where we could take it or do you think OH can look at it himself. We have a CI Riviera 181G.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sonja


Sonja,

If your still stuck and passing by on a weekday, pop in.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks all

Will take on board the advice about lubricating the locks.

Peter - Will keep that in mind. We normally only come down to you on an weekend and look longingly at what we cant quite afford. We always have a cup of tea in the car park and browse the shop for all those little things that I cant find anywhere else. Looking forward to the rally.

Sonja


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Then use either graphite spray or Dry Film Lubricant (minced up PTFE) to keep it sweet.


Good stuff Pippin - dries almost to nothing and doesn't collect the clag.

*Sonja* - you can get this from a bike shop. It comes under several brand names and GT85 is one of them. Ask for something containing either PTFE or Teflon - they are the same thing.

It would be worth squirting some into every orifice you can find on the lock. It won't hurt anything and the excess can easily be wiped off - it isn't nasty. Might just save the OH a bit of screwdriver wrestling.

Cheers


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> *Sonja* - you can get this from a bike shop. It comes under several brand names and GT85 is one of them. Ask for something containing either PTFE or Teflon - they are the same thing.
> 
> Cheers


Had problems with GT85 gunking things up it sometimes seems to leave a sticky residue. In fact it ruined a rear sprocket set on my MTB. Bike shop said not to use it on things like that (freewheel)

I would think graphite would be a better bet its a well known lock lubricant.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If all of the above do not work then this firm will supply you with a new lock or barrel, probably by return.

Worth giving them a ring as they are very helpful

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

alunj said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > *Sonja* - you can get this from a bike shop. It comes under several brand names and GT85 is one of them. Ask for something containing either PTFE or Teflon - they are the same thing.
> ...


Never had a problem Alun, but thanks for the tip.

Maybe Sonja would be better off with Teflon Plus (Dry) by Finish Line. I didn't suggest it before because I've never seen it in a spray can and therefore a bit more difficult to apply, but it is certainly very dry!

It obviously does come in spray cans however - see  >>here<< 

What's your opinion of this stuff Alun? I find it dries almost instantaneously and can't think it would attract the dirt.

Cheers


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

thats the one the local mtb shop uses also i used to use it on the steady
ies on out caravan, the germand dealer i had the caravan recommended it as grease picks up grit on the steady screw thread but ptfe doesnt.
I wondet if i had a bad batch of gt 85. i still have the can and it doesnt seem to dry completely, it leave a slightly waxy film which doesnt seem right. What happened on the MTB freewheel is the film causd the pawls to stick so you lost all drive aftr freewheeling. A good clean with isopropyl fixed that.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonja

The stuff i have is called sks dry lubricant bought it from a key cutting shop in Devon, been that long ago the labels about worn away.


----------

